
Hotter than the sun: The mysterious solar corona - prostoalex
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/physical-world/2019/solar-corona-temperature
======
arbol
My dissertation attempted to refine modelling functions replicating this heat
transfer and it's exciting to see this data being collected from such close
proximity. I always figured the mechanism behind the heating could be used for
energy generation on Earth.

